# Coolant Leak - Dealer Replaced Water Pump



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the count on failed water pumps? Anyone keeping track?

No wonder why I open the hood before each trip, you guys made me paranoid.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Z!

We're very glad to hear that Dublin Chevrolet was able to quickly correct this leak for you. We'll be sure to note their job well done within our system. If you ever have any questions or concerns, feel free to reach out to us.

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You're not alone. My water pump kicked the bucket at 78k miles. O'Connor Chevrolet of Henrietta, NY did a good job replacing the water pump under powertrain warranty. Mine was leaking coolant down the side of the block, so it was pretty well buggered.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Penguin LS had it's thermostat replaced today for a leak. My ECO MT may also have a water pump leak - keeping an eye on it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

sciphi said:


> You're not alone. My water pump kicked the bucket at 78k miles. O'Connor Chevrolet of Henrietta, NY did a good job replacing the water pump under powertrain warranty. Mine was leaking coolant down the side of the block, so it was pretty well buggered.


Great to know that pump is covered under the 100K mile warranty. Will write this down.


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you. I felt great about all aspects of the service. Bill just made it better. I love my Cruze.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Some of the ones I've seen going out have all been from the weep hole. So they were leaking internally. Glad to see they took care of you. Is your Cruze Blue Ray Metallic?

Also, poke around for the veterans thread and hit up XtremeRevolution, to get your veteran badge. Chiefs definitely deserve it!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CHIEFZUSAF said:


> Thank you. I felt great about all aspects of the service. Bill just made it better. I love my Cruze.


You are more than welcome! We always appreciate any feedback provided from our customers and are glad you had such a positive experience while working with your dealer. Continue to enjoy your Cruze! If you ever have any questions, don't hesitate to contact us. 

Kindest Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Some of the ones I've seen going out have all been from the weep hole. So they were leaking internally. Glad to see they took care of you. Is your Cruze Blue Ray Metallic?
> 
> Also, poke around for the veterans thread and hit up XtremeRevolution, to get your veteran badge. Chiefs definitely deserve it!



It Black Granite. Thank you for your support of Veterans.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chief, post your service information in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/12856-military-veterans-post-here.html and either XtremeRevolution or I will add the Veteran badge to your account.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

43,000 miles - going in in the morning to replace the water pump. The florescent dye showed up extremely well when the tech pointed a flashlight at it this afternoon.


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

I just did. Thank you for having a special badge to recognize all our Veterans.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CHIEFZUSAF, 

Whoo! That new badge looks great! :wink:

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like another bad batch of water pumps starting to fail. Out of curiosity, when your Cruzes made? Mine was August 2011.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Oct 2011.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been smelling coolant off and on the last couple weeks. This morning it was cold so I let it run for about ten minutes, came outside and all I could smell is the coolant. Opened the hood and it was dripping onto the downpipe and smoking. So I just brought it into the dealer and now waiting to see what they say. I'm hoping it's the water pump so it's covered under the powertrain warranty. I'm at 135,000 km.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

They told me the water pump is fine and is holding pressure. They're replacing the thermostat and coolant cap to see if that helps.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Looks like another bad batch of water pumps starting to fail. Out of curiosity, when your Cruzes made? Mine was August 2011.



Looks like and you hope . I do not Believe that the manufacturers of that specific part can still be assembling this many defective pumps , thermostats , and such .

Factory Defects at this rate are a sure sign that GM needs to look into a better parts supplier .... Or could it be some thing different causing the premature failures of said parts ?

Jan 2011 ..............


----------



## silvercruze (Apr 11, 2011)

The one on my 2011 Eco failed at 40,000 about a month ago. My dealer had the car for 2 days and they returned it with grease prints all over the front fascia and greasy prints all over the area worked on. While I was happy that GM covered the repair under warranty, I was not pleased with the condition the vehicle was in when returned to me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about that negative experience silvercruze. You can always let us know if you have an experience like that and we can call the dealership on your behalf. They should make that right for you. Please send us a message if you want our assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Came home today from lunch with the wife and saw a puddle about 10" in diameter on the garage floor. It was coolant. The burp bottle was a bit lower than it had been a couple weeks ago when I topped it off. It's still hot so it's burned everything off, but the location of the drip on the inside of the shield and the dried up drip marks below the water pump tell me that it's likely the water pump leaking. It's too far back to be the thermostat housing leaking. Got ~55k on the '11, but seems like this is a powertrain warranty issue, so should be OK. I'll call the dealer on Monday (tomorrow).

Mike


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I'm sorry to hear that you have experienced a coolant leak with your Cruze. I will be glad to look further into this and contact your dealership on your behalf regarding this concern. Please send us a private message including your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any assistance. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I just looked now that it's cooled down, and it is coming from the water pump. I'll call the dealer in the morning, and if they give me any guff, Kristen, I'll let you know.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Mike,

You're more than welcome! We again look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

The dealer got my wife in today, ordered the parts (they had the water pump and gasket, but didn't have the bolts in stock), and got her in a rental. Unless something goes sideways in the coming few days, looks like it should work out fine.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mike,

We thank you for your feedback and we are pleased to hear that your dealership has everything under control. Please let us know if you ever have any other questions or concerns. We will be here to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## und1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

Add me to the list of Water Pump replacements! About a month ago we started noticing a puddle on the floor. We weren't sure if it was the coolant or transmission fluid. Finally got it in and sure enough it was the water pump! Replaced today by the dealer (rental car included), all covered under the Powertrain warranty. 

My Cruze is a 2011 LTZ with about 54,000 miles on it.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Im at 64K and just noticed small puddles on the garage floor. My RS is at Irvine Chevy where it was purchased. I called ahead and yes, covered under the powertrain warranty. They re also doing a recall issue- electric vacum pump switch?? IDK what that is... So due to recall, they pay for rental car. Im about to get a Hyndai(rental) and the guy says we cant give you this car...HAS to be a GM car...we'll after a short wait I get a Camero! hehe...this thing is pretty dope. Just a base model but wow what power... The service manager turns out to be my kids long time friends dad! The only odd thing... was they said could be 2-3 days....?? I hope that the new water pump has been upgraded...60K is not that many miles to have this issue. Aside from this...Im very happy with the car. Forum is a great help too!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Good to hear the dealer is treating you well. The water pump is supposedly on it's thrid design for the Cruze. It would be interesting to see if they can tell you which one they put in your car and if the part numbers are different. The vacuum brake pump switch is supposed to turn on an electric vacuum pump when the 1.4L turbo motor isn't making enough vacuum on it's own to operate the brake properly.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank for the info on the vacum switch Jim. Yes, I too would be interested to know what part# will replace the current one...just for the peace of mind....

Thanks again.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe I have a water pump issue now. Originally I took it to lone star Chevrolet Houston ,tx where I was brushed off and told they did not smell or see the leak. They said it was condensation from the ac. After speaking to the advisor I told him about the current recalls and was told that the parts of the recent recall still were not available. 

3 weeks later after having my car parked for 3 days I find a 2foot wide puddle of coolant in the drive way. Called mac Haik Chevrolet another dealer and set up a appointment to drop off the car in the morning. The guy I spoke to said if indeed it was the water pump it would be covered by the warranty.

I called lonestar Chevrolet this morning and they tried to charge me to even get it looked at and was told they would not cover the water pump at all.

overall, I don't see my self visiting the lonestar Chevrolet dealership ever again.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

0r30 said:


> overall, I don't see my self visiting the lodestar Chevrolet dealership ever again.


Yes, I would stay clear of them forever too, but someone from GM needs to visit them with a cluebat.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, I would stay clear of them forever too, but someone from GM needs to visit them with a cluebat.


I really wish someone from GM would give them a visit. I could only imagine how many other people have had this problem. I just find it plain wrong and unethical.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

0r30 said:


> I believe I have a water pump issue now. Originally I took it to lone star Chevrolet Houston ,tx where I was brushed off and told they did not smell or see the leak. They said it was condensation from the ac. After speaking to the advisor I told him about the current recalls and was told that the parts of the recent recall still were not available.
> 
> 3 weeks later after having my car parked for 3 days I find a 2foot wide puddle of coolant in the drive way. Called mac Haik Chevrolet another dealer and set up a appointment to drop off the car in the morning. The guy I spoke to said if indeed it was the water pump it would be covered by the warranty.
> 
> ...


Hey Or30,

I am happy to hear that Haik Chevrolet was able to pin point the culprit to the concern, but I apologize for your experiences with Lone Star. Please feel free to send us an update on how the appointment went and how your Cruze is doing now. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Or30,
> 
> I am happy to hear that Haik Chevrolet was able to pin point the culprit to the concern, but I apologize for your experiences with Lone Star. Please feel free to send us an update on how the appointment went and how your Cruze is doing now.
> 
> ...



Will do. Mac Haik Chevrolet so far has been great to work with. It was indeed the water pump and they have put me in a loaner car as the vehicle is being worked on. Should have it back by Monday. They also will be doing one recall fix and doing regular maintenance.

Patsy, is there anyone that could be contacted in regards the experience that occurred with Lone Star Chevrolet?

Thanks 


-JP


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

I think GM needs to deploy some undercover boss tactics with some of these dealerships. I wonder what the complain vs. compliment ratio is regarding to consumer satisfaction at dealerships.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

0r30 said:


> Will do. Mac Haik Chevrolet so far has been great to work with. It was indeed the water pump and they have put me in a loaner car as the vehicle is being worked on. Should have it back by Monday. They also will be doing one recall fix and doing regular maintenance.
> 
> Patsy, is there anyone that could be contacted in regards the experience that occurred with Lone Star Chevrolet?
> 
> ...


Hi JP,

Thanks for the update. Great news that your vehicle's water pump is being fixed and the recall will be repaired as well. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN and current mileage. We can further discuss the unsatisfactory experience you encountered with the dealer you initially worked with.

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruzesucks (Jun 17, 2014)

Had to bring my 2011 eco in twice before they could find that the water pump, thermostat and rad were all leaking. But the Rad won't be covered as my warranty was up 2 1/2 months ago. I've always owned a GM vehicle but this will be my last. Only have 49,000 km on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzesucks said:


> Had to bring my 2011 eco in twice before they could find that the water pump, thermostat and rad were all leaking. But the Rad won't be covered as my warranty was up 2 1/2 months ago. I've always owned a GM vehicle but this will be my last. Only have 49,000 km on it.


See if you can get GM Canada to cover the radiator as a goodwill gesture. As many coolant issues as these cars have had I suspect they may be willing to do so.


----------



## cruzesucks (Jun 17, 2014)

Already tried they won't do anything. Being traded in on Friday for a Fusion. To bad spent a lot on money on this car. Stainless grille, Magnaflow exhaust, Injen Cold air, HID lights, Led Fog's, ZZP gauge pod with autometer boost and oil pressure gauges,


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I would stay away from the fusion, my buddy has nothing but problems with his 2014 one. Had engine replaced in first two weeks, oil leaking in pistons etc. what a mess that car is.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

0r30 said:


> I really wish someone from GM would give them a visit. I could only imagine how many other people have had this problem. I just find it plain wrong and unethical.


Got the car back and no leak. 

Now my steering wheel is stiff right after turning the car on and I got a "Service Power Steering" message on cluster board.

They just replaced a sensor from a recall as well....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

0r30 said:


> Got the car back and no leak.
> 
> Now my steering wheel is stiff right after turning the car on and I got a "Service Power Steering" message on cluster board.
> 
> They just replaced a sensor from a recall as well....


Hey Or30,

I apologize that you are now experiencing some difficulties with your power steering. If you would like any assistance with this, please feel free to send me a PM with more info such as your VIN and contact information. Hope to hear from you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there cruzesucks,

I'm sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing. Please feel free to contact GM if Canada for further assistance. They can be reached at 800-263-3777 Monday through Friday from 7:30 AM until 11:30 PM and Saturday from 7:30 AM until 6:00 PM EST. Please let us know if you have any other questions.

Kristen A.
GM Customer Care


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Dang my water pump was just replaced at 45,460 miles this is a real issue huh. I also had a oil leak from the oil pan gasket done, these pumps are a joke. Also right behind the driver fog light there is a hose not sure what its connected to but its leaking looks like oil but dont really smell like it could be coolant but its dirty and dark as its been leaking, any one know what the might be? I noticed while swapping fog light bulbs to the EuroDezigns h8's and h13 headlights which are terrible lasted 3 days before one went out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

raz said:


> Dang my water pump was just replaced at 45,460 miles this is a real issue huh. I also had a oil leak from the oil pan gasket done, these pumps are a joke. Also right behind the driver fog light there is a hose not sure what its connected to but its leaking looks like oil but dont really smell like it could be coolant but its dirty and dark as its been leaking, any one know what the might be? I noticed while swapping fog light bulbs to the EuroDezigns h8's and h13 headlights which are terrible lasted 3 days before one went out.



Regarding the hose question.......Drivers side?
Gonna need better detail on that one.....if you said passenger side I'd be saying it is the drain hose for the air filter housing.

I guess you'll have to follow it to its origination point.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

raz said:


> Dang my water pump was just replaced at 45,460 miles this is a real issue huh. I also had a oil leak from the oil pan gasket done, these pumps are a joke. Also right behind the driver fog light there is a hose not sure what its connected to but its leaking looks like oil but dont really smell like it could be coolant but its dirty and dark as its been leaking, any one know what the might be? I noticed while swapping fog light bulbs to the EuroDezigns h8's and h13 headlights which are terrible lasted 3 days before one went out.


Hey raz,

I apologize for the mystery leak happening to your vehicle. Have you considered taking this into the dealership, and have them look into this? Let me know in a PM if you need any assistance!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Robby said:


> Regarding the hose question.......Drivers side?
> Gonna need better detail on that one.....if you said passenger side I'd be saying it is the drain hose for the air filter housing.
> 
> I guess you'll have to follow it to its origination point.
> ...



Rob and Patsy, 

Thank you for the reply the leak is located in the front driver side. Right behind the fog light, i noticed it as i was swapping bulbs , also spotted an oil leak from the pan gasket that looked pretty bad, idk how the dealer never mentioned it before as i take my car to the dealer for oil changes. it did not look like a new leak as there was plenty of dirt in that oil around the pan looked muddy. The picture attached is below the shield under the bumper looking up to the hood if so u get an idea how i took the pic, i kinda drew a white line of how the hose comes into the view there and spotted the leak in red i hope you can see it if not i will try taking the shield off and getting better pictures. As you can see it kinda looks like oil / coolant idk if the radiator hoses are that low are they? 

Patsy, I did take my car to the dealership (Orielly Chevrolet in Tucson AZ) this past Monday the 23rd of June and explained the leak along with the oil but i doubt they looked into it since i looked last night after picking up i got home and the hose still had the leak, plus it was dusty as if never been touched. I am planning on going back for sure as my certified warranty is up in a little over 2000 miles, or 48,000. 

I was told they replaced the water pump which was leaking(i never saw that though but good thing they replaced it), is the water pump by that area? near front driver wheel? the oil pan gasket was also replaced that was leaking a lot and was cleaned good so no more leaks there. the button on the trunk door was also replaced as what invoice and service adviser said but it still doesn't work. I have the LTZ package with push to start so i tried a couple of different ways to open the trunk but none worked other than the key button. Car left on and key in my hand all doors unlocked, nothing with button. Car off key in hand all doors unlocked, nothing. Car on key left inside of car, all doors unlocked nothing, car off key inside and door unlocked again nothing. Tried using the remote to unlock doors and do it again, tried the door unlock inside car below radio and still nothing. So they probably didnt look into that either and my tires did not get rotated along with the oil change i know for a fact cuz i have my rims dipped and one has a little dip tear on the lip cuz i rubbed a curve parking so it chipped.

If any one knows what this is hose for? comes from? or what runs through it i would like to know to call it by the name more accurately. 

Appreciate any help and advice thanks in advance.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi raz,

I understand and we will be glad to contact your dealership regarding your concern. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and current mileage and we will be glad to look further into this for you. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A. (Assisting Patsy)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

Water pump here replaced 10k ago, the new one I believe just took a dive as well. Going to take it into the shop this week.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

EHeye said:


> Water pump here replaced 10k ago, the new one I believe just took a dive as well. Going to take it into the shop this week.


Check to see if the part numbers changed. Supposedly, the Cruze is on it's third water pump design and it would be interesting to see if they are using old design pumps or a new design. Of course, Chevy's history is to change part designs and not change part numbers (i.e. ignition switches), but it is worth trying to figure out the water pump changes. If the part numbers are the same, then you don't know if you are getting an old design pump with the failure histories or a new design pump that will actually last.


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi raz,
> 
> I understand and we will be glad to contact your dealership regarding your concern. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and current mileage and we will be glad to look further into this for you. I look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> ...



Hi Kristen, 

Thank you for offering help, i have already brought my car into the dealership exactly a week today after taking it in the first time for a engine service light, oil leak from pan gasket, trunk button not working and oil leak from intercooler hose (oil pan gasket was the only thing fixed first time out of 4 things mentioned to the adviser). I figured out the leak of the picture to the origin so i could explain this time around accurately, the hose comes from the intercooler (driver side of intercooler) so it looks like its oil and engine service light code came up again over the weekend. it would happen when the dealership was closed so i couldnt take it in right away, the first time i took it in light was gone by the time i arrived so they didnt even bother checking im sure. the intercooler leak may be related to the engine light as the code was a P0299 "Turbo underboost" i got that code from an auto parts store near my house before it went away again. Told the dealership because by the time i got there this morning the light was gone again, but i provided a code for them to look into. I hope they solve the issue if not i will reach out for the help. Thank you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

raz said:


> Hi Kristen,
> 
> Thank you for offering help, i have already brought my car into the dealership exactly a week today after taking it in the first time for a engine service light, oil leak from pan gasket, trunk button not working and oil leak from intercooler hose (oil pan gasket was the only thing fixed first time out of 4 things mentioned to the adviser). I figured out the leak of the picture to the origin so i could explain this time around accurately, the hose comes from the intercooler (driver side of intercooler) so it looks like its oil and engine service light code came up again over the weekend. it would happen when the dealership was closed so i couldnt take it in right away, the first time i took it in light was gone by the time i arrived so they didnt even bother checking im sure. the intercooler leak may be related to the engine light as the code was a P0299 "Turbo underboost" i got that code from an auto parts store near my house before it went away again. Told the dealership because by the time i got there this morning the light was gone again, but i provided a code for them to look into. I hope they solve the issue if not i will reach out for the help. Thank you.


Hey raz,

Thank you for this update! Please be sure to let us know what the dealership finds out, and if you have any updates for us. We appreciate any feedback! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey raz,
> 
> Thank you for this update! Please be sure to let us know what the dealership finds out, and if you have any updates for us. We appreciate any feedback!
> 
> ...





Patsy, 

Thank you for the service and following up after each post, I am glad GM has great reps out there taking care of the community. I hope my updates for the "P0299 Underboost code" helps others that might come across it (hopefully nobody but you never know) as my particular code is said by the dealer not to be caused by the turbo itself. I googled and looked in this forum and found a GM bulletin that mentions P0299 due to the turbo wastegate pivot pin has excessive play, i sent that Bulletin to the Adviser, he never mentioned anything in regards to pin on the turbo but said they are replacing the intake manifold no reason given but hopefully that is the solution. 

While doing my own google search i did not come across any other member or Cruze with this problem or this being a solution to the P0299, but did see that same code in other turbo vehicles in google searches. The 2nd biggest issue on other cars (1st problem i saw was turbo responsible for the low boost for a variety of reasons) was manifold has an air leak, or more like a crack where air is pulled into the manifold shooting more air into the cylinders, having less room i guess for gasoline in return then producing a less powerful combustion, so the engine is working harder but not producing the power it should, also causing car to be less efficient in gas. Anyway i guess that i found the explanation myself for their replacement as it does make sense to me but we will see once i get it back. The manifold replacement is the only update i have received, nothing for the leak from at the intercooler hose yet or the trunk release button, hope that was just a lose something and easy fix. I was told parts are in order for manifold and should have another update by monday after the holiday.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Po299 is a commen failure on the cruze seeing a as your turbo is leaking oil and filling the charge piping with oil says the seals in the turbo has went bad which will give the same Po299. The intake manifold being replaced I'm not sure why but could be filled with oil from the turbo but that would mean the intercooler is also clogged with oil


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh man that sounds more complicated than just replacing the intake manifold. no wonder they probably havent called or anything in a while since they ordered the manifold almost a week ago and still no updates not even a we got the part. Hopefully that was not the problem but looks like it could be. So lets say the turbo is leaking oil from the seals does that completely make the turbo bad as in it will have to be replaced or is there a solution such as cleaning it along with the intercooler and piping? Or is all of that need replacement as well when oil runs through it?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Turbo will just be replaced. Charge pipes will just be cleaned out


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I bought my Holden Cruze 2012 1.8L with 55k miles on the odometer in July 2019. It had low green coolant at the time. I needed to add a quart of coolant every 1-2 months. Actually I added demineralized water which was mistake because it lowered the boiling point and thus increased vapour pressure especially after engine shutdown as it absorbs latent heat from the engine so on top of the slow coolant leak, it would sometimes eject a teaspoon or more soon after I stopped and parked the car. I used "Nulon Radiator Engine Block Stop Leak" which helped. Slowed the leak when parked to a few drops, when, and I say when because the leak from the water pump did not always happen. I flushed the green fluid out with 5 gallons demineralized water (5 flushes) and replaced with Valvolines Zerex Dexcool. No drops from the water pump since now at 62k miles.

In the USA there is a similar product to the above mentioned Nulon stop leak which also uses "liquid glass" and Kevlar. Just don't add to engine oil, it will kill your engine! I read about a lady that did that.


----------

